# what to do?...



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Have a problem with people illeagaly hunting c.j. brown reservoir for turkey and having them trespass on the private property i hunt. I called in to the district 5 headquarters and asked them if they were legal in hunting on the public land on the reservoir and they said absolutely not due to the local regulation on the reservoir being open to hunting only Oct. 15 - Feb. 28 after/before these dates the reservoir is closed to hunting... they told me since they are a state affiliated program that doesnt deal with "parks" i would have to contact byron rice... well i have already done that without any responce but to please the guy i talked to i left Mr. Byron a voicemail. He returned my call and told me since he is a warden... dealing mainly with state he cant really do anything about it because buck creek state park isnt really a "state" park which the wildlife offices deal with but rather a locally run organization with the rangers on the reservoir. So to make a long irratating conversation short i was told to contact the rangers... which i have done numerous times already with no success. So im at wits end because hunters go in and make the turkeys turn "silent" and drive them out during youth season so when opening morning comes... theres no turkeys in my neck of the woods... not saying they cant be called back in but they will be very cautious about everything...any suggestions?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Call and schedule a face to face with the ranger; they are nice people out there at CJ in my experience. When you meet with him calmly tell them about the "run around" situation you are in and what Byron Rice told you. Explain what is happening (it would be gteat if you had some ID info on these people) and ask him to help you out. If they are down by the horse trails I would point out potential danger there.

May result in nothing, but I don't know what else you could do. 

As a side note - I saw 2 guys turkey hunting the "river bottom" area of CJ last spring. I was heading up into New Moorefield and they crossed the road
heading from CJ to the private land on the other side. (I didn't even think about it being illegal to turk hunt there, so thought nothing of it).


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

.......birdshot, maybe rocksalt, atleast i think thats the way i would handle people trespassing and illegally hunting if i owned the land


----------



## griffon (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep... and you would end up in jail, giving all gun owners a black eye. That is all sportmen need is talk like this from gun owners within the ranks. Have you paid no attention to what happened at VT this week? Gun owners need to start speeking much more intelligently (civilly, diplomatically, or however you wish to word it) and behaving in a manner that portrays us as responsible citizens. There are ways to handle things and approach things much more diplomatically.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Call and schedule a face to face with the ranger; they are nice people out there at CJ in my experience. When you meet with him calmly tell them about the "run around" situation you are in and what Byron Rice told you. Explain what is happening (it would be gteat if you had some ID info on these people) and ask him to help you out. If they are down by the horse trails I would point out potential danger there.
> 
> May result in nothing, but I don't know what else you could do.
> 
> ...


Yea see i have permission to hunt along moorefield rd just up from grant back towards baldwin ln... but all the trespassers cross the fences and push the turkeys out during youth season before i can get in on opening morning


----------

